# Best budget wax/sealant?



## pritesh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi need to buy some wax in the next few days when the weather gets a bit better, so what's the best wax or sealant up to about £15.

I know everyone will have a different opinion on what they think "best" is but could do with some opinions, BTW durability isn't a major point but wetness/beading is.

Thanks


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Best wax in that price range for me is Harly Wax. Good, dependable, traditional, nice.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Megs #16 is tough to beat in that price range

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/meguiars-16-paste-wax/prod_98.html


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

as a cheap ish was i really like meguiars NXT in spray bottle for the price i think it's good!!

you get good beading from it!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Megs #16 is tough to beat in that price range
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/meguiars-16-paste-wax/prod_98.html


I've just bought a tub of that today  (although from another of our traders). http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=125687

And from what I've been reading it punches well above it's 'budget' price tag (and it's a big tin as well).


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Best wax/sealent for sub £15 is a tough one, but I might just have it, Tropicare TCP X3:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tropi-care_Polish_Sealant_XP_1.html

Performs and looks very similar to Jest Seal but is easier to use (easier to apply and buff off) and for the princely sum of £11.99 (+ delivery). The bottle is smaller than most, but that's not a bad thing as a little goes a long way. I have it in my arsenal.

A review for you:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74719&highlight=tropi


----------



## QuattroA3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Heritage Wax £11.99
or if you can stretch to £24 best wet look imo
& as you requested no durability
P21S/R222


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd say its got to be #26. Wetter then #16 in my experiences.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

It has to be Zaino Z2 IMO. aSTOUNDINGLY GOOD VALUE FOR MONEY AT 15 QUID. DURABILITY, WETNESS WHEN LAYERED (AS LONG AS PAINTWORK IS WELL PREPD - CLAYED AT LEAST) HITS ALL THE BUTTONS.:thumb:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html

about £15.... well £18..... :thumb:


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

impster said:


> Best wax in that price range for me is Harly Wax. Good, dependable, traditional, nice.


Another vote for Harly Wax. It's also exceptionally easy to apply and remove. I like it a lot. It seems to get ignored a lot on the various forums.


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Nearly 2 hours before anyone mentioned FK1000! that would get my vote for beading, for protection and wetlook Autobalm is very good, both are very easy and quick to apply.


----------



## MondeoXR5t (Nov 28, 2008)

OCW is also very good IMO.

Most don't view it as a stand alone LSP (mainly due to the spray-on application), but it is and its quite good.

Simple and quick applications are also a plus. Along with it being able to be used on plastic trim and glass.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Dipesh said:


> I'd say its got to be #26. Wetter then #16 in my experiences.


#26 leaves a lovely wet finish, especially after RMG in my case.

But I find that durability is rather low, 3-4 weeks, or at least it doesn't bead nor sheet very well after that period.

How did you find the durability _Dipesh_?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

pritesh said:


> Hi need to buy some wax in the next few days when the weather gets a bit better, so what's the best wax or sealant up to about £15.
> 
> I know everyone will have a different opinion on what they think "best" is but could do with some opinions, BTW durability isn't a major point but wetness/beading is.
> 
> Thanks


I'd say be confident in the purchases you already have , for good results from any wax is largely if not wholly down to the prep .


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Meguiars #16 wax would get my vote everytime for your price range.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I'd say its got to be #26. Wetter then #16 in my experiences.


id have to agree.

megs 26 is an amazing wax for its price. utterly butterly amazing on dark/red cars


----------



## swissrob (Oct 4, 2007)

collinite 476 for me


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

FK1000
OCW
Opti-Seal
Megs #16 or #26
Colli 845
DG105
DG AW

all superb and in that sort of price range - depends on what you like. OCW sprayed after every wash or 2 will do at least what any expensive wax does IME


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> FK1000
> OCW
> Opti-Seal
> Megs #16 or #26
> ...


The OP already has FK1000 and AG HD , hence why I posted be confident in what you already have.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

toni said:


> #26 leaves a lovely wet finish, especially after RMG in my case.
> 
> But I find that durability is rather low, 3-4 weeks, or at least it doesn't bead nor sheet very well after that period.
> 
> How did you find the durability _Dipesh_?


I'd say about the same, i re-waxed after 3 weeks or so though.


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

For 6€/£ you have 250ml of Einszett's Hart-glanz Wax (which is a sealant btw). Lasts a lot and is very easy to apply.


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

Autobrite-Direct has the 500ml bottle at 9.95£.

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/sh...=2304&osCsid=22394134e4eb72ffa287fb88039a7b17


----------



## pritesh (Mar 6, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I'd say be confident in the purchases you already have , for good results from any wax is largely if not wholly down to the prep .


The problem is I dont have any wax at the moment, I did buy a little sample tub of FK1000P from a member on here but after having to do the rest of the family's cars its left me with none.

Thanks for all the replies btw just reading them all now


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Have noticed Meguiars cleaner wax doesnt get much air time on here. Ive been using it for years since buying it from the US. A few friends now love the stuff too. Its an excellent budget all in one product and gives brilliant results. Cheap too


----------



## pritesh (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, have narrowed it down to either the zaino z2 or tropicare tc3.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Last minute entry - VP Artemis - £15 on the nose from CYC.
Had many good reviews......:thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Colly 845 for me.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

pritesh said:


> The problem is I dont have any wax at the moment, I did buy a little sample tub of FK1000P from a member on here but after having to do the rest of the family's cars its left me with none.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies btw just reading them all now


Why not buy a whole tin then? its not much over your budget and it fits the criteria well. It give great beading, goes on easily, buffs off even easier, looks really wet and glossy and as a bonus it last ages, plus a tin of it goes a long, long way.


----------



## pritesh (Mar 6, 2009)

gt5500 said:


> Why not buy a whole tin then? its not much over your budget and it fits the criteria well. It give great beading, goes on easily, buffs off even easier, looks really wet and glossy and as a bonus it last ages, plus a tin of it goes a long, long way.


Well tbh I do have a bit of it left stil, maybe not enough to do the whole car though but just fancied trying something else.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Sonus SFX4 seems very good so far


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Car Pride Liquid Wax, available from pound shops for ... one pound:










... it leaves a strange feel to the car like it's plastic wrapped. I've had it on my neighbour's car for a while now and it's as good today as day one - beading and shine is still very good.

Used on top of an AIO, like AG SRP, it really is a fantastic product! ... and no, I'm not taking the proverbial, I really do like this product.

If you want to spend, more I think *ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal* is the LSP of the moment and very much a product I highly rate.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> Car Pride Liquid Wax, available from pound shops for ... one pound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I will put my hand up to having some of this, well for a £1 one has nowt to lose , and yes it does leave a nice finish, not up there with say raceglaze creme perfection, but then you wouldn't expect it to, precede it with the car pride super cut, maximum bang for minimum buck :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> If you want to spend, more I think *ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal* is the LSP of the moment and very much a product I highly rate.


Artemis wax seal on a C70 good depth of reflection and gloss factor me thinks


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Yes I will put my hand up to having some of this, well for a £1 one has nowt to lose , and yes it does leave a nice finish, not up there with say raceglaze creme perfection, but then you wouldn't expect it to, precede it with the car pride super cut, maximum bang for minimum buck :thumb:


LOL ... if anyone else here would have tried it, it would be you. Did you notice a plastic feel to the finish afterwards?


----------

